# Short Update.



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

First, why two dogs are better then one. 









Then the usual look and hyperness. 










































And, we got goat kids.  

Meet the 'rents here: http://www.bluesummers.net/does.html 

The babies, Alex and Rider (tell me if you get the reference) 

















Both have gorgeous blue eyes









We also got a girl, Sabina, out of Dalia. But we haven't got that great of picks yet lol. I'll update later.

And we're currently at 81°F with humidity at 42%. I think I'm going to just melt and get it over with, sounds good to you guys?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Lovely photos. how exiting about the kids. what do the dogs think of them . i think if i could i would like to have a goat and some chickens. 

cant wait for mor photos.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

D thinks their ears are good for licking.  'Lo was unnerved for like three days, she'd pace around them whining, and jump back if they came to forward. 

I think they smelled to much like their mum, she's a vile thing and will slam dogs HARD. 'Lo got hit once, and now she never legs Bridge around her lol. 

'a goat' isn't a very good idea though, btw.  They're very very pack oriented, more then dogs by far. They NEED company, or they'll get super depressed. You want at least two together. We got two boys (one 'weather' meaning fixed, he's the floating head in the sites banner) and our three girls in another pen. 

And chickens are seriously fun. Try to get at least a few pet breeds too, as good layers tend to be more aggressive and hence less friendly. But it's great to have a few that wanna be held and come to their names lol. They make better pets then most people would believe.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Our Chickens are fun to watch, have 5 - Gertie, Daphne, Priscilla, Marjorie and Joyce! unfortunately they don't like being handled but will run to you and eat out of our hands - will be interesting seeing what pup makes of them! 4 are silkies -(fluffy looking ones) and ones a booted bantam (feathered feet), thought i'd just share! your goats look sweet (as do the dogs of course).


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photos - your dogs are gorgeous as are the kids  Oh how I would love to be melting in the heat you have at the moment


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh wow what great photos and how super cute are the kids!

Clare and Bertie


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOVE THE UPDATE!!!!!
'Lo and D having a snuggle!!! so cute....and the goats!!!! OMG!!! tooo cute!!! if they stayed that small, I would get some goats....lol.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Fab photos and love the new additions! 

We have four chickens, all lovely girls and great layers! Goats would be good to keep the lawn trim although I am not sure Daisy would be keen.  We have lovely sunny spring weather here at the moment, hoping it lasts as the Easter hols start here next week


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Sound like you got a great flock Dawn! We got two main packs ourselves, one with just two birds, a blue silk (silkie XD)and a golden silk cross (urooj) and in the other pen we got two bared rock look alikes (cloud and boots) three delawares (kiwi, lark, and sparrow) and one mutt called paige. 

Thanks Ali & Madelein!  How cold is it where you are right now?

Thank you Clare. 

Sadly Mo they won't stay quite that small, but somewhere around 35 40 pounds isn't to hard to find. Some breeds do go smaller too. 

Sarah, goats are actually quite bad about being lawn mowers lol. They love brush like bushes and trees, and will only really graze (they prefer to nibble) if they're quite hungry.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! should I tell my husband that I want a goat next???


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Yep, go tell hubby you want two goats!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

More goat kids!

I got lazy.  Sorry about the links. Better then nothing I hope!

Alex:
http://th08.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2012/089/2/0/_alex_by_dioko-d4ugiov.jpg
Rider:
http://th02.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2012/089/e/a/_rider_by_dioko-d4ugin8.jpg
Sabina:
http://th02.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2012/089/d/b/_sabina_by_dioko-d4ugil9.jpg


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I LOVE THEM!!!!!!! they are just so cute!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Loving the kids    

Fab photos of your gang xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Enneirda. said:


> Sound like you got a great flock Dawn! We got two main packs ourselves, one with just two birds, a blue silk (silkie XD)and a golden silk cross (urooj) and in the other pen we got two bared rock look alikes (cloud and boots) three delawares (kiwi, lark, and sparrow) and one mutt called paige.
> 
> Thanks Ali & Madelein!  How cold is it where you are right now?
> 
> ...


Sorry only just seen this - it wasn't too cold for most of this week and has even reached the 20s but today it is cold (about 8c), wet and windy  Will be glad when summer is here but in England it doesn't last very long  x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks all! :hug:

It's all good Ali & Madeleine, I've done the same soo many times lol. I wouldn't mind 8c all of that much, but the wet too... that doesn't sound fun at all. I hope it warms up again soon! And that it goes against the norm, and stays warm for longer then usual.


----------

